# Got to level 100 and all I got was



## Erbear (May 25, 2018)

10 Leaf Tickets
1,000 bells
and 1 request card. 

I?m pissed because this is the same prize you get for reaching level 20 or 25... after reaching 100 I was hoping for 100 Leaf Tickets or something, especially after spending 800 Leaf Tickets on various Fortune Cookies. 

Is anyone else a little bothered by how hard it is to get good prizes in this game? As another example, Gulliver doesn?t bring you anything worth even half of what you give him.

(FYI, I refuse to spend actual money on games, so I?m not going to spend $8 to get 100 Leaf Tickets... I also think those prices are bogus.)

In general, I love this game, but it can be disheartening putting a ton of effort in and feeling like you?re not really getting anywhere.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

Well they discovered apparently people aren't paying (as the case with Miitomo where they gave out too much free stuff and you never had to pay literally look what happened). Or I dunno but yeah seems like they def. screwed it up since I quit it... Glad I never even tried for that.

Honestly not surprised if though yeah that was some pure bull**** they do against loyal players. And they pulling those tricks because "lol we need so much money just from app games not anything else"... Wmh.


----------

